# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  What do you think of David Haye?

## Spray_resistant

Can he beat the K-bros or will he get sparked out?

----------


## sigrab

Who's David Haye?

----------


## alan45

*Troll alert*

----------


## alan45

Enjoy your 5 minutes of fame prior to being BANNED :Readtherules:  :Moonie:

----------


## gunners

Thats not very nice

----------


## Chloe O'brien

On the contary. Mr Alan is being very nice.

----------


## gunners

On the contary, he moonied me!

----------


## Mushroom

David is the best thing to happen to heavyweight boxing in years.

----------

